# Wireless Headphones for TV



## JovHinner123 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey, anybody here who has experience with using wireless headphones for TV?

I came across this one article talking about good wireless headphones for TV. It's a foreign idea to me. It says in the article that I should either connect thru bluetooth or transmitter. Which one is better? Also any suggestions for great headsets? From the suggestion in that same article, Plantronics Backbeat Pro 2 seems the best one for me even if its pricey (I trust the quality of Plantronics).

Btw, I got Samsung K5500 Smart TV (Series 5).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2018)

Never tried. 

Sony used to make these wireless headphones that were made for TV usage years ago that came with some sort of 'dock' that doubled as an antenna but they seemed to have stopped making those.

I wouldnt use bluetooth because there will always be some latency between what you see on tv and what you hear.... Call it like a constant 2-3 second delay.

You wanna go on amazon and search for 'RF headphones' and that will pull up what you should be looking for.


I wouldnt bother with bluetooth because of the latency but traditional RF transmitters dont suffer as much from latency.

Other than using bluetooth with my phone and tablet. I have no experience of using it for my TV


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 20, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Call it like a constant 2-3 second delay.



The bluetooth audio delay is absolutely no where near that, if that were the case no one would use it.

It's more in the range of 100-300ms, you'd likely not even be able to perceive it most of the time, especailly on a TV.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> The bluetooth audio delay is absolutely no where near that, if that were the case no one would use it.
> 
> It's more in the range of 100-300ms, you'd likely not even be able to perceive it most of the time, especailly on a TV.



Possibly  true. It just depends which BT version and codec youre using. I  have only used devices that supported SBC and the latency was like watching a badly dubbed kung fu movies from the 80s. Lips are moving but nothing comes out until a few seconds later.


Each to their own. I can only speak of my own experience. when i hooked up a JBL Flip4 via BT on my 7260 wifi card on my laptop (I think its a 7260 at least)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 20, 2018)

I've personally had terrible experience with Bluetooth devices. Both headphones, microphones, controllers. I dont even use the wireless function on my Xbox one controller with my PC .

I'm sure they make good ones that don't suffer this issue, but there are certainly bad types out there.  They make base stations that you connect directly to your television or receiver via rca cables, and then the headphones wirelessly connect to the base. I believe sennheiser makes a decent  one

https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-RS120-Wireless-Headphones-Charging/dp/B0001FTVEK


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 20, 2018)

I've used cheapo headsets paired with decade old bluetooth adapters and it was still not as bad as you all describe it to be.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> I've used cheapo headsets paired with decade old bluetooth adapters and it was still not as bad as you all describe it to be.



each to their own


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 20, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> each to their own



True, but it's not useful to deter people from getting bluetooth headphones. I'd would be more concerned if he can connect said headphones rather than how great they'll be.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2018)

I have two sets of Sennheiser RS 160s.  They're very good for listening to TV without disturbing anyone else; moreover, multiple headphones can be paired to the same transmitter so four or five (I forget which) can be listening to the same thing simultaneously.  Been using them years.  Only had to replace the rechargeable batteries once (two NiMh AAA I think).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> True, but it's not useful to deter people from getting bluetooth headphones. I'd would be more concerned if he can connect said headphones rather than how great they'll be.



So all of a sudden im not allowed to talk about or mention the downfalls of such a setups (or ideas) because it deters people from wanting to do the same thing?

I would be more concerned about him wasting time effort and money on something that he might not like.

Listening to music is one thing. Watching TV is another and the delay just annoys the hell out of me but im not allowed to talk about it because It deters people from buying or using BT headphones with their TV??

There is a reason why these setups stopped being so popular years ago. Sony and Panasonic were producing so many of these but now they dont -- and these were RF headphones as well so they were pretty good.


Id rather know the advantages and disadvantages of such setups so I can decide for myself.... so the PEOPLE can decide for themselves if they want to go down the same path.

Im sorry for your financial loss for me deterring people from using BT headphones with their TVs


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 20, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So all of a sudden im not allowed to talk



When did I say that ?



FreedomEclipse said:


> Im sorry for your financial loss for me deterring people from using BT headphones with their TVs



???


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks a lot guys for the very detailed (and may I say passionate?) discussion. As I have said, the idea is foreign to me, so I totally appreciate any kind of information I can get from more experienced people regarding this. So, thank you. 

Since there seems to be an opposing experience on the use of bluetooth and transmitter, I'll look forward to other thoughts and experiences about this to weigh between those two choices properly. 

And regarding the headset model, since two suggested both Sennheiser, I'm adding it to my consideration list in case I'll push thru with this plan. Would love to hear more suggestions tho.

Thanks again!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2018)

Kleer > Bluetooth
https://www.lifewire.com/kleer-wireless-technology-3134944

Sennheiser RS 120 uses FM (~100 MHz)
Sennheiser RS 160 uses Kleer (~2.4 GHz, ~5.2 Ghz, or ~5.8 GHz)
Plantronics Backbeat Pro 2 uses Bluetooth (~2.4 GHz)

Kleer is literally the best wireless sound technology available to consumers (long distance, wall penetrating, high bitrate, etc.).  Bluetooth, however, supports audio return (i.e. a mic) where Kleer does not.

Sennheiser RS 160 versus Plantronics Backbeat Pro 2, RS 160 wins it all except the not having a mic part.


Expect to spend at least $150 for a good set of wireless headphones.  Anything less is spectacularly crappy for one reason or another (heavy, low battery life, poor range, drops connection, etc.).


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 20, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Kleer > Bluetooth
> https://www.lifewire.com/kleer-wireless-technology-3134944
> 
> Sennheiser RS 120 uses FM (~100 MHz)
> ...



This clarifies a lot of questions in my head, thanks a lot! Bringing Sennheiser RS 160 up to the top of my list now, and will look into more info about Kleer.


----------

